
Show HN: Votebox, a secure voting platform - melkisch
https://www.votebox.co/
======
melkisch
Thriving to allow you to vote for general election from your couch. Working on
integrating blockchain proof of process to bring the highest level of
security. Dreaming about a more direct democracy.

